# TTOC 2nd webmaster



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Due to Shash working his danglies off, we have an URGENT need for a 2nd webmaster for our site and forum. We have some necessary ongoing site and some development work.

Applicants need the following skills:

PHP/PERL/HTML/JavaScript on a UNIX platform and some time to devote to the club.

This will be a full committee position!

All applicants should send a quick email to [email protected]


----------

